# TravelZoo Special-British Air 3 day Sale Boston to London $186  w/free pass



## pcgirl54 (Apr 21, 2009)

The Travelzoo Newsdesk found this outstanding offer fromBritish Airways: BOSTON--APRIL 21, 2009-- Nonstop flights to London fromBoston were cut to $186 each way in a 3-day sale announcedby British Airways today.  The $186 fare is the lowest in the market and includes aFREE 3-day London Pass. The pass is worth $89 and allowsentrance to over 50 London attractions. This fare is valid for travel through May 24. Tickets mustbe booked by Thursday, April 23. Discounted fares with theLondon Pass are also available for travel through September.  The roundtrip price with taxes totals approximately $512.Travelers who register and book online with British Airwaysreceive an additional $20 OFF. To book tickets through British Airways, click below:http://www.travelzoo.com/Newsflash.ashx?572110-26130347


----------



## scotlass (Apr 21, 2009)

Once the taxes and fees are included, the price is $519 which is the same price we got on AA for this week.


----------

